# Root Passwort?



## progfxler (18. Juni 2003)

Hi

wie kann ich das Root Passwort rausbekommen

(vielleicht ne dumme frage, aber ich hab nen router den mir jemand eingerichtet hat und der sagt mir das passwort nicht)

PS: nen normalen user account hab ich


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juni 2003)

sorry, garnicht


----------



## Naj-Zero (18. Juni 2003)

doch, schau dich mal hier um :>


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juni 2003)

So bekommst du das Passwort auch nicht raus...


----------



## Naj-Zero (18. Juni 2003)

nein, er kanns aber ändern und den jemand damit ärgern


----------

